# NOS Steve Potts



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

A big "Thank You" to many VRC forum members for making this project happen: Fillet-Brazed, Bushpig, SSmike, Datawacker, MWR, Veloculture, WTBNate, and some I'm probably forgetting.


----------



## mojo_matic (Jul 15, 2007)

Wow! 

Love the paint!


----------



## RickD. (Apr 7, 2004)

I seriously think that is the cleanest bike I've ever seen. Even the rear derailleur is shiny. Very nice indeed.


----------



## Joe Steel (Dec 30, 2003)

Something about seeing a nice Potts -- I have to remind myself to breath.

Very nice. You (and the other Potts owners) keep "raising the bar" on this forum.

Nice work.


----------



## Cycleshark (Jan 21, 2004)

W O W Z E R S! 

and it's my size!..... email sent!... waddsa ebay# ?


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

sweet, thanks for sharing! which year is it? judging by the build 87/88? hmm, that stem looks familiar...

Carsten


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Holy Rootbeer Float!!!

That is a beauty:thumbsup: 
Nice attention to detail too, all the way down to the specialized water bottle cage.....

You and FB must have one of the very few NOS potts in existence. You guys are like VRC monks or something, Owning that bad boy and not being able to ride it......

FB have you broken down yet????

Love the unusual color. Was that the way the frame came or did you choose the color?


----------



## KDXdog (Mar 15, 2007)

Man, that is perfect!

But the backdrop is wrinkled, you could have at least ironed the sheet.

Honestly, that bike is one of the BEST I've seen. Congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

... very very nice.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Cycleshark said:


> W O W Z E R S!
> 
> and it's my size!..... email sent!... waddsa ebay# ?


the shark just keeps feeding


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

How'd you get all the NOS parts? Or are they just really, really clean used parts?

How long did the build take?


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

You're going to have sooo much fun breaking in that beauty on an epic Crested Butte ride  :thumbsup:


----------



## Cycleshark (Jan 21, 2004)

naaaa.....there's some fish....I enjoy to let swim by...they're sweeter to watch than munch! :arf: :thumbsup:


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

crconsulting said:


> You and FB must have one of the very few NOS potts in existence. You guys are like VRC monks or something, Owning that bad boy and not being able to ride it......


There actually seems to be quite a few floating around. Offhand, I can think of 5. Almost worthy of an "Official Steve Potts NOS" thread.


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

Not being able to ride it? Why not? It would be a shame not to.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

ssmike said:


> There actually seems to be quite a few floating around. Offhand, I can think of 5. Almost worthy of an "Official Steve Potts NOS" thread.


Are you counting the white one that used to hang at Bicycle Odyssey in Sausalito 

edit: ahhh yes I can hear the phones dialing now.....
before anyone gets too excited, I remember seeing it pop on ebay last year I believe. It didn't even get any bids in the first round of listing. It was too small for me 15"


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

ckevlar said:


> Not being able to ride it? Why not? It would be a shame not to.


I think there was an ongoing debate on this.


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

The only reason I would not ride it is that it either handles like suck or is a answer manitou (safety).


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

ckevlar said:


> The only reason I would not ride it is that it either handles like suck or is a answer manitou (safety).


Or you were in a full body cast   

I agree, but.............


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Thanks for the many compliments.

"You and FB must have one of the very few NOS potts in existence. You guys are like VRC monks or something, Owning that bad boy and not being able to ride it......"

Perhaps this is the curse of NOS. I have more bikes with this "problem," but I also have dedicated bikes as "riders." Unfortunately, I don't have a Potts rider, but would gladly pick up a CCR any day.

"Love the unusual color. Was that the way the frame came or did you choose the color?"

I picked the primary colors, while Rick at D and D rightly added the red accent to brighten it up. It's wet Imron paint, which you don't see so much in these eco-friendly days of powdercoat.


"How'd you get all the NOS parts? Or are they just really, really clean used parts?"

Most parts are NOS, but some of the rarer WTB parts are lightly used.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

DoubleCentury said:


> Perhaps this is the curse of NOS.


In the overall scheme of things, this is not a bad problem to have


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

crconsulting said:


> Are you counting the white one that used to hang at Bicycle Odyssey in Sausalito


Okay, 6


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

DoubleCentury said:


> Thanks for the many compliments.
> 
> "You and FB must have one of the very few NOS potts in existence. You guys are like VRC monks or something, Owning that bad boy and not being able to ride it......"
> 
> ...


about time there, DC. Looks great. There is one more to this litter that hasnt been seen by mtbr eyes... I should follow up on that one.

SSMike, Im curious to know what others you know about...


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2008)

ssmike said:


> Okay, 6


is that the tig'd one with type II that recently was on feebay?

did anyone on here rescue it?

Carsten


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> SSMike, Im curious to know what others you know about...


Well, there's this one, yours, Steve's sponge paint one from the Mountain Bike as Art exhibit (and doesn't MWC have its twin still in NOS condition?), one in Houston, and the Bicycle Odyssey one (if they still have it).


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Carsten said:


> is that the tig'd one with type II that recently was on feebay?
> 
> did anyone on here rescue it?
> 
> Carsten


yea that's the one......

I'm not actually sure it sold. It wasn't too unreasonable. I just figured someone made a side deal as it never came back up.

just tracking the parts down may get interesting.......


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> SSMike, Im curious to know what others you know about...


sniff, sniff


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> about time there, DC. Looks great. There is one more to this litter that hasnt been seen by mtbr eyes...


btw What did you guys end up doing for Bottom bracket bearings? Were you able to track down some GG bearings? or just run plain bearings?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

I just cried a little.

So pretty DC.


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

*Concours*

Nicely done :thumbsup: Great attention to detail and obviously took some time to assemble, all together a worthwhile endeavor. Thanks for sharing it here.


----------



## XR4TI (Sep 6, 2005)

Amazing!


----------



## MrOrange (Jun 21, 2004)

when I think of BOTM . . .

THIS is what I think of. Absolutely fine presentation grade bike.

Sweet.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

wow:eekster: 


I want one so @#$%ing bad


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Totally Perfect DC :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Love the paint


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

Sorry I forgot to ad that your build is perfect. Even if it does not have the wtb king hset. Oh and RIDE THAT ***** HARD


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Ghost jump it.


----------



## ckevlar (Feb 9, 2005)

Lake jumping would be cleaner. Then you could make use of all those grease ports too. No scratches either unless is a shallow lake.



Rumpfy said:


> Ghost jump it.


----------



## Rubi13 (Jul 28, 2007)

Beautiful build....incredible job :thumbsup:


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

"btw What did you guys end up doing for Bottom bracket bearings? Were you able to track down some GG bearings?"

"Even if it does not have the wtb king hset"

Plain BB bearings, plain King two-nut headset, but I would gladly accept appropriate replacements if offered. The BB shell does have the GG holes. Not sure the GG feature is that important in these two applications since the plain seals are so good.


----------



## stan lee (Mar 5, 2006)

ssmike said:


> Well, there's this one, yours, Steve's sponge paint one from the Mountain Bike as Art exhibit (and doesn't MWC have its twin still in NOS condition?), one in Houston, and the Bicycle Odyssey one (if they still have it).


I rode the MWC bike around the block while Nate wasn't looking:thumbsup:


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

stan lee said:


> I rode the MWC bike around the block while Nate wasn't looking:thumbsup:


Shhhh, I won't tell. I rode Steve's around his workshop too.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

man... that's outstanding! it raises the bar considerably..

would you mind giving us some geom. numbers? wb, top tube, chainstay? many thanks...


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

ssmike said:


> Shhhh, I won't tell. I rode Steve's around his workshop too.


I just ghost jumped ER's into the back wall of the shop

don't tell no one...


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

*uno mas*



ssmike said:


> Well, there's this one, yours, Steve's sponge paint one from the Mountain Bike as Art exhibit (and doesn't MWC have its twin still in NOS condition?), one in Houston, and the Bicycle Odyssey one (if they still have it).


one more for the list.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

NOS dirt on the tires even - sweet!


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

bushpig said:


> NOS dirt on the tires even - sweet!


yeah, yeah. The frame is NOS, the parts are NOSORCTI (NOS or close to it). 

I dont think DC's tires are new either, punk. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2008)

Fillet-brazed said:


> yeah, yeah. The frame is NOS, the parts are NOSORCTI (NOS or close to it).
> 
> I dont think DC's tires are new either, punk. :thumbsup:


yeah, those builds are almost as sloppy as those on retrobike 

Carsten


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Carsten said:


> yeah, those builds are almost as sloppy as those on retrobike
> 
> Carsten


Do you have a set of Spins laying around? 

And I have to add, DC 's build is a step above mine in terms of cleanliness and condition of parts.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> I just ghost jumped ER's into the back wall of the shop
> 
> don't tell no one...


Dammit.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> Dammit.


sorry

if it had color matched bottle cages I wouldn't have done that


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

"I dont think DC's tires are new either, punk."

Tires, bar, rear brake, headset, and shifter mounts are not NOS.


----------



## rasaldul (Jan 7, 2004)

although i'm not a drop bar guy, the potts looks fantastic.

creme-colored (or ivory?) bikes are an absolute eye candy.


----------



## salsa-luma (Jun 8, 2007)

Very nice ride there. Finished product is well worth the effort!


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Do you have a set of Spins laying around?
> 
> And I have to add, DC 's build is a step above mine in terms of cleanliness and condition of parts.


Not to mention the step up in picture quantity.


----------



## Upchuck (Jan 30, 2004)

Good gravy! I just peed myself. 

Beautiful execution DC!


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

So I want to know when the VRC thread is putting out a "Coffee Table" photo book?


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

gm1230126 said:


> So I want to know when the VRC forum is putting out a "Coffee Table" photo book?


we've talked about that a few times. it does need to be done


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

hollister said:


> we've talked about that a few times. it does need to be done


It'd take some effort, but it'd be pretty cool.
Stories to go with each resto....

Probably be a lot of Potts and C'Hams in it though.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Rumpfy said:


> It'd take some effort, but it'd be pretty cool.
> Stories to go with each resto....
> 
> Probably be a lot of Potts and C'Hams in it though.


nothing wrong with that, though I'm sure we could find some other bikes to help fill out the book a little

we need the mtb version of this
http://www.vintagebicyclepress.com/goldenage.html


----------



## DWF (Jan 12, 2004)

So we should be seeing that getting the shite pounded out of it in the Vintage DH next year right?

If Steve Potts knew people were making wall flowers out of his bikes, he'd quit building. Post some pics of that covered in mud by tomorrow afternoon or I'm calling him to break the bad news and it'll be all your fault.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

DWF said:


> If Steve Potts knew people were making wall flowers out of his bikes, he'd quit building. Post some pics of that covered in mud by tomorrow afternoon or I'm calling him to break the bad news and it'll be all your fault.


Ride them or not, he just gets a big kick out of the fact that people appreciate what he created many years ago.


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

DWF said:


> SPost some pics of that covered in mud by tomorrow afternoon or I'm calling him to break the bad news and it'll be all your fault.


So you think he'd be even happier if I bent his fork by riding it into an immovable object?


----------



## DWF (Jan 12, 2004)

ssmike said:


> Ride them or not, he just gets a big kick out of the fact that people appreciate what he created many years ago.


Steve's a nice guy so I wouldn't expect him to say anything less, but he's crying on the inside.

But go ahead, I'm sure it'll look fine on the wall next to Princess Diana & Pretty Pony collectables. :nono:









I do believe that's a single tear running down Di's face over the travesty of it all.


----------



## DWF (Jan 12, 2004)

DoubleCentury said:


> So you think he'd be even happier if I bent his fork by riding it into an immovable object?


Hell yes! That's what it's for! Riding the hell out of it! Besides, forks are replaceable, missed opportunities are not.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

But how do you explain the NOS Potts bikes that Steve has as display! :thumbsup:


----------



## DWF (Jan 12, 2004)

bushpig said:


> But how do you explain the NOS Potts bikes that Steve has as display! :thumbsup:


It's a fake.


----------



## crconsulting (Apr 11, 2004)

DoubleCentury said:


> So you think he'd be even happier if I bent his fork by riding it into an immovable object?


He'd be happy cause he'd sell another type II

You'd be sad because you'd have to buy it.......

gladly


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

DWF said:


> It's a fake.


As I recall there were a number of NOS bikes he had built over the years on display. Not only the Art of the Mountain Bike bike (which rocks) but some prototype stuff too. Really breathtaking.


----------



## DWF (Jan 12, 2004)

bushpig said:


> As I recall there were a number of NOS bikes he had built over the years on display. Not only the Art of the Mountain Bike bike (which rocks) but some prototype stuff too. Really breathtaking.


They're not real. Mountain bikes have purpose, they're not stamped out by the Franklin Mint. Ride the damn things! It's like looking at your dick and saying, "Nope, no sex for you! You are only for looking at and draining my bladder and I'm considering alternatives for the latter!" Think of its feelings! Use the damn thing for its intended purpose. You'll be glad you did and besides, when you're on your death bed, do you really think you're going to lay there and think, "I'm sure glad I never rode that NOS Potts!"


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

Bikes should be used, but not abused, lest they and their owners die young. I'll let you ponder the implications for the analogy you gave in post #70. This bike will get ridden the way it was intended to be used, but I'm not going to "pound" it.


----------



## DWF (Jan 12, 2004)

DoubleCentury said:


> Bikes should be used, but not abused, lest they and their owners die young. I'll let you ponder the implications for the analogy you gave in post #70. *This bike will get ridden the way it was intended to be used*, but I'm not going to "pound" it.


Well that's all you had to say! I forgive you for my misunderstanding.

Absolutely beautiful bike, btw. Now, lets see pictures of it dirty.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

DWF, I do get your point, but probably 99% is well used. Why not preserving 1% for future generations. To teach them how proper bikes has to be made  ....and for the nice pics of course.

DoubleCentury, magnificent ride, thanks for sharing. Busy with another made by Steve bike myself (Phoenix)


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

DoubleCentury said:


> I'll let you ponder the implications for the analogy you gave in post #70. This bike will get ridden the way it was intended to be used, but I'm not going to "pound" it.


I dunno, if you could rub your stomach when you were hungry and be full I'd do it all the time. What are we talking about?


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Elevation12 said:


> DWF, I do get your point, but probably 99% is well used. Why not preserving 1% for future generations. To teach them how proper bikes has to be made  ....and for the nice pics of course.
> 
> DoubleCentury, magnificent ride, thanks for sharing. Busy with another made by Steve bike myself (Phoenix)


Pics? (in another thread natch)


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

"Now, lets see pictures of it dirty."

In due time. I maintain and ride a fleet of about 30 bikes, and a recent change in life has made that task much more challenging.

Right now the brakes on this bike squeal uncontrollably. Time to get the sanding block out and toe them in.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

bushpig said:


> Pics? (in another thread natch)


nothing special 

http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=27056

Carsten


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

DoubleCentury said:


> "Now, lets see pictures of it dirty."
> 
> In due time. I maintain and ride a fleet of about 30 bikes, and a recent change in life has made that task much more challenging.
> 
> Right now the brakes on this bike squeal uncontrollably. Time to get the sanding block out and toe them in.


not easy but you can get used to those ever returning useless "ride it" comments. just ignore them. YOU decide what YOU think and feel it is meant for.

Carsten


----------



## DWF (Jan 12, 2004)

Elevation12 said:


> DWF, I do get your point, but probably 99% is well used. Why not preserving 1% for future generations. To teach them how proper bikes has to be made  ....and for the nice pics of course.
> 
> DoubleCentury, magnificent ride, thanks for sharing. Busy with another made by Steve bike myself (Phoenix)


The frameset is the bike. The rest is just components. You can have that exact frameset built today, by Steve, and probably for no more money than _that _bike cost when new. The only reason they're rare is because no one wants them anymore. <-- obviously talking about the great unwashed masses of the bike world.


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

Carsten said:


> nothing special
> 
> http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=27056
> 
> Carsten


Yes, that is mine!

Will post extensive footage when resto/rebuild is done


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

DWF said:


> The frameset is the bike. The rest is just components. You can have that exact frameset built today, by Steve, and probably for no more money than _that _bike cost when new. The only reason they're rare is because no one wants them anymore. <-- obviously talking about the great unwashed masses of the bike world.


What!!! ...you didn't take my point?

Yes, ''just components''

Yes, have Steve made another ...and preserve that one. Also fine.

Yes, nobody wants them. People are stupid. You hadn't have to point that out to me.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

DWF for prez

also, F that guy


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Im all for riding these vintage steeds like they were designed for, but I think its nice to preserve a few pristine examples. I dont know. Its a tough call for me. I never thought I'd own a non-rider...


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

DWF said:


> You can have that exact frameset built today, by Steve...


Actually, you can't have that frame made today since he isn't fillet brazing frames. And while I agree that bikes are made to be ridden, if a bike has survived unridden all these years and you have other bikes to ride, I see nothing wrong with keeping it in a virtually NOS state. Heck, even Steve has a NOS bike that has never been broken in on a trail. Doubt he'll stop building.



That being said, kudos to DoubleCentury to putting together such a beautiful representation of a great era of the mountain bike - and for saying that he does plan to give it a go in the dirt.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

ssmike said:


> Actually, you can't have that frame made today since he isn't fillet brazing frames. And while I agree that bikes are made to be ridden, if a bike has survived unridden all these years and you have other bikes to ride, I see nothing wrong with keeping it in a virtually NOS state. Heck, even Steve has a NOS bike that has never been broken in on a trail. Doubt he'll stop building.
> 
> 
> 
> That being said, kudos to DoubleCentury to putting together such a beautiful representation of a great era of the mountain bike - and for saying that he does plan to give it a go in the dirt.


well said.

On a related note, Steve was offered $15K for that blue beauty! He still has it.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> well said.
> 
> On a related note, Steve was offered $15K for that blue beauty! He still has it.


for real?!:eekster:

wow

I heard he won't build (frames) with steel anymore, true?


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

hollister said:


> for real?!:eekster:
> 
> wow
> 
> I heard he won't build (frames) with steel anymore, true?


Brazing frames is a bit messy when youre doing ti which is what his whole shop is set up for now. He told me he would (with some hesitation) but he's probably just being nice.  He'd have to shut down his whole ti production I think for one single steel frame. Maybe if we got a group purchase togehter it would be more likely to happen.


----------



## Pottser (Jan 30, 2004)

> nothing special
> 
> http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=27056
> 
> Carsten


What a good catch Elev 12000...

I know that bike. I helped the original owner with getting this bike to the Netherlands and getting it built up. Talking to Steve quite some time about getting the Bruce Gordon braze-ons on this one. It was one of the few he built with chainstay mounted togglecams at that time. Most of the Phoenix mid 90's had them on the seatstays. Getting this Type II back then was a challenge. Who can tell where it came from?? It still looks really good after so many years. I know it came with a ti WTB bar. As far as I know it is one of the 4 Phoenix's in the Netherlands. Time to have a Phoenix-meeting. I still ride my Phoenix and Potts LE, although I ride my Willits 29-ers more and more. The Type II is still on my main ride, but now in a 29-er version.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

Fillet-brazed said:


> . Maybe if we got a group purchase together it would be more likely to happen.


I'm in(I need one)


----------



## DWF (Jan 12, 2004)

Fillet-brazed said:


> Brazing frames is a bit messy when youre doing ti which is what his whole shop is set up for now. He told me he would (with some hesitation) but he's probably just being nice.  *He'd have to shut down his whole ti production I think for one single steel frame.* Maybe if we got a group purchase togehter it would be more likely to happen.


Since he's not doing production, that really just means he changes his cutters and wipes down the tools when he's done. After all, he's still brazing Type II's together, eh?


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

hollister said:


> for real?!:eekster:
> 
> wow
> 
> I heard he won't build (frames) with steel anymore, true?


i didn't notice before that the seat tube is THAT much fluted/ovalized at the bottom on that frame. interesting.

similar on this one

http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=2857093&postcount=12

Carsten


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

DWF said:


> Since he's not doing production, that really just means he changes his cutters and wipes down the tools when he's done. After all, he's still brazing Type II's together, eh?


Surely you're yanking our chains when you equate brazing a lugged type fork with fillet brazing a frame that requires a lot of post brazing filing/grinding.


----------



## DWF (Jan 12, 2004)

ssmike said:


> Surely you're yanking our chains when you equate brazing a lugged type fork with fillet brazing a frame that requires a lot of post brazing filing/grinding.


Not at all. Look at it this way, what does filing and grinding have to do with building a Ti bike?


----------



## Elevation12000 (Jun 16, 2004)

Pottser said:


> What a good catch Elev 12000...
> 
> I know that bike. I helped the original owner with getting this bike to the Netherlands and getting it built up. Talking to Steve quite some time about getting the Bruce Gordon braze-ons on this one. It was one of the few he built with chainstay mounted togglecams at that time. Most of the Phoenix mid 90's had them on the seatstays. Getting this Type II back then was a challenge. Who can tell where it came from?? It still looks really good after so many years. I know it came with a ti WTB bar. As far as I know it is one of the 4 Phoenix's in the Netherlands. Time to have a Phoenix-meeting. I still ride my Phoenix and Potts LE, although I ride my Willits 29-ers more and more. The Type II is still on my main ride, but now in a 29-er version.


Hi Pottser,

I have been told he got it from Wim Kok cycling shop. You were related to Wim Kok?

Wim had two at the time. The other being a white one. I recall seeing the review of the white one in MTB+. Impressive rig too ...and man you could buy a little car for that amount of money. The reread the review recently and saw the white one came with Rollercam in front and Toggle on the seatstay. Checked my bike and only then realized my bike did have a Roller under the chainstay. Assumed they did a bit mixing at Wim Kok.

The person I bought it from was a nice person. He worked for the Concertgebouw Orkest. Promised him to send him full coverage of the resto when done.

Very happy with the bike (it is art actually ) and really looking forward to do the project and the result. Quite expensive having a repaint properly done btw. 400 euros is nothing.

Yes, Phoenix meeting would be cool. A 2nd Dutch vintage MTB gathering would be cool also. First I have to be able ride bikes again though, as I am injured.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

DWF said:


> Not at all. Look at it this way, what does filing and grinding have to do with building a Ti bike?


Nothing at all, of course. But if you want to keep your shop in a certain state of cleanliness...


----------



## Pottser (Jan 30, 2004)

I used to work there now and then from late/mid 80's to begin 90's. I guess I was the one to have Wim Kok carry WTB stuff. The white one was different than this one. The white one was a first generation one, with Ritchey-tubing, regular dropouts and a different seattube and collar. I guess it was from 1993/1994. Yours is a second generation, like most I guess, with new style dropouts, I remember more true temper tubing etc.. I don't know the exact reason for using rollercam rear and toggle front. Probably the straight cable pull on the chainstays has something to do with it.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

DWF said:


> Since he's not doing production, that really just means he changes his cutters and wipes down the tools when he's done. After all, he's still brazing Type II's together, eh?


perhaps I should have used the word operation rather than production.

and I dont think its as easy as you say. Ask Steve.


----------



## DWF (Jan 12, 2004)

ssmike said:


> Nothing at all, of course. But if you want to keep your shop in a certain state of cleanliness...


Then you clean up when you're done. It's really not that big of a deal. You change your cutters so you reduce the possibility of cross contamination. Most guys don't since it's not that big of a deal and you're using steel cutters anyway. Everything else is just normal housekeeping. Wipe your tools and fixtures down so you get rid of the any residual flux. You're done.

Ti has a certain myth of cleanliness, but it is not much different than steel. You clean your tubes of any oils (ti is more susceptible to hydrogen embrittlement than steel, but steel is far from immune from it). Remove the oxide layer from around the weld area, blah, blah, blah, just like steel. I always dipped my ti tubes in an ultrasonic cleaner before I welded them and wiped them down with anti-static, no-lint rags but that's just me and not a big deal either.


----------



## ssmike (Jan 21, 2004)

DWF said:


> Then you clean up when you're done. It's really not that big of a deal. ...ti tubes in an ultrasonic cleaner before I welded them and wiped them down with anti-static, no-lint rags but that's just me and not a big deal either.


Yep, I know that too. And all that takes time away from other things you could be doing.

I'll just leave it by saying that I know Steve doesn't really want to spend more time that he doesn't have doing fillet-brazed frames in addition to ti.

(sorry to take this away from your bike, DoubleCentury)


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

ssmike said:


> (sorry to take this away from your bike, DoubleCentury)


Not at all; I think it is important to understand the historical context of this and similar bikes. After all, Steve, Tom, Ross, Jeff Lindsay, and so many others have laid their brazing torches down as the years have passed. So maybe I won't ride it afterall.


----------



## Fillet-brazed (Jan 13, 2004)

Pottser said:


> I used to work there now and then from late/mid 80's to begin 90's. I guess I was the one to have Wim Kok carry WTB stuff. The white one was different than this one. The white one was a first generation one, with Ritchey-tubing, regular dropouts and a different seattube and collar. I guess it was from 1993/1994. Yours is a second generation, like most I guess, with new style dropouts, I remember more true temper tubing etc.. I don't know the exact reason for using rollercam rear and toggle front. Probably the straight cable pull on the chainstays has something to do with it.


yep, the toggle I think is the preferable brake, but it doesnt always work out so well under the chainstays for cable reasons like you mentioned. A toggle cam up front or on the seat stays is a thing of beauty.


----------



## cursivearmy (Jan 26, 2004)

*Yahooooo!*

hey DC,

that bike came together! i really like the color scheme a lot, even more so with all the bits attached to the frame.

i really see why you wanted a perfect came now, whew, everything just shines.

I don't think i'd ride it either, i'm sure you've got plenty that are rad.

My Potts Le came to me after being ridden by the original owner, so mines been ridden off road a handfull of times.

Seriously nice work on the bike, Steve would be stoked.

nate


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

A little media exposure for this old Potts.

Throwback Thursday on Bike Radar,

Throwback Thursday: 1987 Steve Potts Signature - BikeRadar

TPC Museum Series video,


----------



## CCMDoc (Jan 21, 2010)

Great article and bike, DC.
Thoroughly enjoyed the video as well


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

Everyone involved w/ biccycles could watch this video. Anyne who decides to build , create something better could watch this video. HIghly inspirational. Now i understand why he is the king. And i didn't even read the article yet..


----------



## DoubleCentury (Nov 12, 2005)

And a super nice guy!


----------

